# mp3 compatability In SuSe



## Fox34 (Mar 23, 2007)

Well I got SuSe 10.2 Up and working(AMAZING)but the program it came with, "Amarok" for music, doesn't play mp3's. I was wondering if anyone knew of a patch/program to help me out. Thanks


----------



## randomperson21 (Mar 23, 2007)

you might need LAME. Nab it thru yum or apt, that might fix it.


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 23, 2007)

Alright I'll give it a try. thanks


----------



## reidcc (Apr 3, 2007)

I could be wrong... but I don't think OpenSuse is set up to play any MP3. I thought it came pretty strangulated because MP3 codec's, DVD playback, and other Win32 codec's were left out. More Distro's are doing the same.

I just went through the same type of thing, and can now play mp3's, but don't remember what in the procedure did it. My main thing was to enable DVD Playback.

Just google search "hacking Opensuse 10.2" and there will be a real sweet article of how to add all this stuff to Opensuse. You will learn how to add repositories to Yast.

It does work.

Chris


----------



## Wile E (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah, current distros don't include those featuires due to licensing issues, All you have to do is add a good third party repo, that's setup for your distro. They usually mention the word non-free somewhere.


----------

